# New to MA & Forum, from OKC, OK - USA



## Jrush (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello, just wanted to say hello as a first post to this forum. 

I currently reside in Oklahoma City, OK - USA. I am in the process of deciding what MA to start my six year old son and myself in. So far from the research in my part of town I have narrowed it down to Grand Master S. Jack Hwang http://www.jackhwang.com in the art of Taekwondo. I hope to gain more knowledge from this forum after reading the old posts and such for beginners, before making my final choice on GM Hwang and TDK. From what I have learned from him and the other TDK schools in the OKC Area say regarding him is that he is old school even though he is a member of WTF. I was hoping for an ITF school if I choose TDK but have not have much luck finding others in my area. 

- Justin


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome, Jrush!  

I hope you enjoy yourself, both on MT and in your search for a martial art for you and your son.  There are plenty of people around here who could offer some good advice if you have questions along the way.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Sir. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Jrush to MartialTalk.  I know you'll enjoy this forum - it's different from others out there.  Have a look around and enjoy!


----------



## masherdong (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!  Good luck on your search of a MA for you and your son.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome~!

We had a father n' son team a few years ago.. they were great~! The son was soon outranking the dad *G*
Felt bad when they had to leave due to work circumstances.. It's great fun~!
Good luck in your search 

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jrush!  My kids (now grown, black belts) joined a WTF school when it was really into national competition.  Now, it is discouraged.  But when I joined we have some of the hard training repetition from competition still but the other traditional aspects from old school training. I like the WTF snap kicks, like the ITF forms better but had to learn them anyway for 2nd dan. We do good self defense but no one-steps sparring. Our school has alot of hard breaking requirements.  I guess what you need to do is not judge the school by its cover as all ITF and all WTF are different especially these days.  Enjoy the journey with your son, I certainly did with my daughter and son.  They were always ahead of me but the turtle won the race.  Wait maybe not, since they have the rest of their lives in martial arts!  TW


----------



## Jrush (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you for all the welcomes and kind words.


----------



## MJS (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome JRush, have fun posting!


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome JRush! I think it's great to get your child involved in the Arts! I wish I had that opportunity when I was six!


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the training in the martial arts you choose.

 This is my thoughts for you and your son, you may want to look into a "Judo" school first.  The phycial contact and the art of throwing will be good for your son.  There is something about the physcial contact the makes you learn faster.

 Everyone should learn the art of Judo first than move on with the others. Learn to fall first. .......Just an opinion.......Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome! Lots of kids start in TKD. At that age, just keeping them interested and having fun is what matters, I think. He may develop other interests later.


----------



## tyler moore (Dec 11, 2007)

So, when did you start at Jack Hwangs?  What classes do you go to?  I also go there. Man I searched all around and there is no better than Sabum Nim's.  Some time I might share some history of him and our school with you.  Dont ask him too many questions though, he is pretty bashful.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jrush said:


> Hello, just wanted to say hello as a first post to this forum.
> 
> I currently reside in Oklahoma City, OK - USA. I am in the process of deciding what MA to start my six year old son and myself in. So far from the research in my part of town I have narrowed it down to Grand Master S. Jack Hwang http://www.jackhwang.com in the art of Taekwondo. I hope to gain more knowledge from this forum after reading the old posts and such for beginners, before making my final choice on GM Hwang and TDK. From what I have learned from him and the other TDK schools in the OKC Area say regarding him is that he is old school even though he is a member of WTF. I was hoping for an ITF school if I choose TDK but have not have much luck finding others in my area.
> 
> - Justin



I practice TKD and I have a WTF BB.  My school was at one time in the WTF.  The school and the Master Instructor is much more important than the association with these bodies (ITF vs WTF) for my way of thinking.  

Give the TKD a good hard try and you will not be disappointed!  You will then be able to enjoy fast and powerful motions!




All the Best,

Robert


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Justin and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2007)

um, I just went to read the original posters intro and I noticed it is from 03-17-2005


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------

